# Etroplus canarensis / Canara Pearlspot fry in their new tank



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

After spending the last three weeks crammed into a 2G starter tank, they've finally graduated to their new 'digs' ... a 25G cube tank with substrate and plants. After they got over the shock of being relocated, they started to explore, examining every little detail in there. Here's a brief video showing them carefully examining the bottom, no doubt for any tasty treat they might find.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's an update on the little 'canarensis' fry. Starting to look like miniatures of their parents.


----------

